# Trills in Finale



## alphabetgreen (Jun 23, 2010)

It seems there are four options when it comes to trills:

a. Unadorned.
b. Adorned with a sharp.
c. Adorned with a natural.
d. Adorned with a flat.

Apart from using the unadorned version when you want to notate a tremolo on the percussion, which of the above would you use for:

a. trill up to a semi-tone from the original note?
b. trill up to a whole tone from the original note?

The flats, naturals and sharps don't make a lot of sense to me. When I used to write scores by hand, I would use the unadorned trill in diatonic music, or annotate the actual note that I wanted to trill to in atonal music.


----------

